# 1968 14ft Richline semi v...starting the rebuild on pg 4



## RStewart

Well a friend and I got started on the boat today. We got the front platform all framed and cut the main piece of plywood for the platform. We also framed the seat mounts. Then the rest of the time was spent planning the rest of the conversion. We probably went overkill on the bracing for the platform, but it is stout. Here is some pics.


----------



## BLK fisher

Nice work guys. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## switchback

Loks good. keep taking pics. Waiting to see how it turns out.


----------



## russ010

the framing looks good - better to overkill than not have enough and find out too late, like on the water.

Are you going to cut out some of that platform and use underneath for storage? you've got a lot of room under there to leave the area around your feet clear of clutter


----------



## RStewart

russ010 said:


> the framing looks good - better to overkill than not have enough and find out too late, like on the water.
> 
> Are you going to cut out some of that platform and use underneath for storage? you've got a lot of room under there to leave the area around your feet clear of clutter



Yeah. the platform will have two compartments under it. The floor will also have 2 or 3 shallow compartments in it.


----------



## FishingBuds

Thats the way to do it on strength 8) 

great storage area too.

Cool stuff


----------



## RStewart

Got a little more work done today. I plan on more storage under the floor. All wood is stained and ready for carpet. The rear platform will extend out to where the floor stops. Here some pics.


----------



## russ010

looking good man! keep up the good work!


----------



## daltonmcgill

looks good i like it


----------



## Ouachita

Really nice work. =D> That deck looks like it will be sturdy.


----------



## FishingBuds

Good fit and straight cuts :wink: 

Keep up the quality work =D>


----------



## RStewart

Thanks for the kind words. I really got ahead of myself here. I originally planned to get a couple 2x4s and just make some seat mount supports and start using the boat. I went ahead and got all the wood to do the entire mod and almost have that part of the mod complete and realized, I need to paint and seal (steelflex or gluv-it) the boat, then rewire the boat and then attach the wood. Boat is easier to flip upside down without all the wood in there. So, with that being said, what kind of "local" stores carry gluv-it? I think it will be easier to use gluv-it on all the seams and then just paint the boat instead of covering the boat with steelflex. Anyone agree or disagree?


----------



## Mr. Banker

Lookin good Stew. I have a 14 footer v bottom and i was planning on building a deck and cutting out the middle console too. I cant wait to see the final product. Im gonna start on mine hopefully this week and I'll be posting my progress as well.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome to TB Mr. Banker!

Interesting screen name


----------



## Mr. Banker

Thanks Cap! I've been visiting this forum since last year when I stumbled across it looking for modified jons. I love this site. So many cool mods here. Its like a aluminum boaters heaven. Haha


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Mr.Banker!


----------



## RStewart

Well its been a while since I have been able to do anything. I 've been getting ready for tourney fishing with my bro-in-law. I decided it was time to get back with the program though. I got some the "proper supplies" and painted the inside of the boat yesterday. Today I'm going to BPS to get my seats and the seat bases to mount them. Carpet and wiring and then attaching the decks is all I have left for the inside. I will be ordering the steelflex for the outside. Here are the pics of the painted inside. You will notice on the sides, I didnt paint all the way down. That will be covered by carpeted plywood. I only painted what can be seen.


----------



## baptistpreach

I really like your layout. Nice job on the color inside too. Keep it up, I'm hoping we'll be fishing from each other's boat some time!


----------



## RStewart

Thanks. Yes we will have to get together & fish. I hope to have the boat finished by the end of april. Kind of sucks only being able to work on it on the weekends.


----------



## RStewart

well just a little update. i will post some pics later. im almost finished with the carpeting. i ordered my steelflex and it will be here this week. so tomorrow i plan on flipping the boat upside down and doing the prep work for the steelflex that way i can aplly it next weekend.


----------



## RStewart

here is the updated pics with the carpet. my plan has changed a little. im not goimg to build a back deck right now. my wife doesnt think she would like to be up that high, so she will just fish from the floor. and since she will be my main partner, i decided to build it to suit her also. i can always add the deck if she changes her mind.


----------



## RStewart

well after two weekends, about 25 hrs of grinding and sanding, i got to apply my steelflex today. i was hoping for a blue as dark or darker than ober51's boat. not even close, so the wife and i havent decided if we are going to paint over steelflex or just go with it. i forgot camera so i will get pics tomorrow. we are gonna attach the interior and put the boat in the water on saturday even though its not finished yet. who am i kidding. are these type of projects ever finished?


----------



## ober51

stew6371 said:


> well after two weekends, about 25 hrs of grinding and sanding, i got to apply my steelflex today. i was hoping for a blue as dark or darker than ober51's boat. not even close, so the wife and i havent decided if we are going to paint over steelflex or just go with it. i forgot camera so i will get pics tomorrow. we are gonna attach the interior and put the boat in the water on saturday even though its not finished yet. who am i kidding. are these type of projects ever finished?



Which blue did you choose? And if you remember, I was pretty unhappy with the black steel flex on my first mod, but it turned out more than fine. I think a second coat is more trouble than it's worth (of steel flex or paint) and is really not needed (directly from Fasco's mouth). I'm sure it will look great. Maybe think of a contrasting color for the top or some lines to make it a bit different than you anticipated?


----------



## RStewart

well stage 1 done. boat is now fishable, just not finished. the steelflex turned out great except it isnt dark enough, but should seal well. i still have to make the cover for the fuel tank area and paint the front of the rear bench and carpet the bottom of the sides. that stuff will get done here and there as i plan to use it more than i work on it. i probably wont paint the outside until winter. so far i have had a lot of fun with this(except for the steelflex preparation). my wife has quite a few hours wrapped up in the boat also. at one time i had my wife and her parents helping. here are some pics of the boat.


----------



## ober51

Looks great, love that color. Someone else can corroborate, but I was under the impression that if you let the exposed aluminum sit for a while, it will oxidize again. This means that if you just sanded it down, now would be the time to prime and paint, because later you're going to have to scuff it up again. I might be wrong, but I thought I read that on this forum somewhere.


----------



## RStewart

thanks ober51. the color isnt bad, i was just hoping it would match the inside of the boat. but oh well. thanks for the heads up about aluminum oxidizing. i wasnt aware.


----------



## ober51

stew6371 said:


> thanks ober51. the color isnt bad, i was just hoping it would match the inside of the boat. but oh well. thanks for the heads up about aluminum oxidizing. i wasnt aware.



I know how it feels not to be 100% satisfied, but take it from me, that thing looks sweet. You are well on your way to one sharp looking rig. I don't think a Week will mess with oxidation too bad - plus, you need to throw some color on there to make it look sharp (I vote white, btw).


----------



## RStewart

ober51 said:


> stew6371 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ober51. the color isnt bad, i was just hoping it would match the inside of the boat. but oh well. thanks for the heads up about aluminum oxidizing. i wasnt aware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how it feels not to be 100% satisfied, but take it from me, that thing looks sweet. You are well on your way to one sharp looking rig. I don't think a Week will mess with oxidation too bad - plus, you need to throw some color on there to make it look sharp (I vote white, btw).
Click to expand...


thanks. white would look good. my original plan was to paint the whole boat blue and paint around the very top a gray to match carpet. i will have to take a side shot of it and play with it on paint to see if i can get some idea what i want to do. my wife said i should paint it pink. she is doing all she can to get me to put pink on it somewhere. i havnt caved yet though.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

dang if you have the in-laws helping you must be doing somthing rite :mrgreen: 

tell your old lady that you obay the laws, and a pink boat is against every man law there is


----------



## ober51

stew6371 said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stew6371 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ober51. the color isnt bad, i was just hoping it would match the inside of the boat. but oh well. thanks for the heads up about aluminum oxidizing. i wasnt aware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how it feels not to be 100% satisfied, but take it from me, that thing looks sweet. You are well on your way to one sharp looking rig. I don't think a Week will mess with oxidation too bad - plus, you need to throw some color on there to make it look sharp (I vote white, btw).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks. white would look good. my original plan was to paint the whole boat blue and paint around the very top a gray to match carpet. i will have to take a side shot of it and play with it on paint to see if i can get some idea what i want to do. my wife said i should paint it pink. she is doing all she can to get me to put pink on it somewhere. i havnt caved yet though.
Click to expand...


A pink ribbon for breast cancer on the inside of the hull, would be a nice touch. I saw someone do that and just thought of it.


----------



## RStewart

Loggerhead Mike said:


> dang if you have the in-laws helping you must be doing somthing rite :mrgreen:
> 
> tell your old lady that you obay the laws, and a pink boat is against every man law there is



lol. my inlaws are awesome. i tell my wife i could never divorce her cause i like her parents too much. they are actually our best friends. all my friends still party all the time and we dont anymore so i dont hang out with them much.

she said i obey her laws and all is good. she has a pink rod and reel and her tackle bag has pink also. she said she would settle for her name on the boat in pink letters with a pink lilly by her name.

i havent had much time for the boat. went to kansas on fri day for a funeral saturday and got back home 1:30 sunday morning. then i helped father in law do some work around his place. finally i got to work on the boat a bit. got the switchpanel wired up and lights and bilge work now. just have to mount switchpanel and then i will take more pics. but that could be awhile as i found out my grandfather passed away sunday evening, so i will be going to another funeral this week and then i have a tourney on saturday then back to work on sunday. so be patient.


----------



## baptistpreach

Really sorry to hear about the deaths in your family, hang in there, the time will come. Keep up the great work bud!


----------



## RStewart

thanks for the encouragement. things are coming together. im just glad i can fish the thing now if i could find time to go.


----------



## RStewart

worked on the boat awhile today and got a few things accomplished. the boat is all wired and switchpanel is mounted. floor is finished. i ended up making some extra storage in the floor. ill let the pics speak for themselves. i still need to attach carpet at bottom of sides and build a cover for fuel tank.


----------



## RStewart

wife and i took the boat out today for its maiden voyage. i was surprised at how stable it was. im not sure if we could flip it over. i think we would fall in first. motor ran pretty good but would not get on plane. i think it needs new plugs and carb cleaned. only got 4 bites and caught 2. no pics. forgot camera. we both enjoyed being out in the boat so it was all good.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

nice chevy =D> 

glad to hear the boats doin good. sounds like the motor needs alittle tuning and she'll be flyin


----------



## baptistpreach

Excellent! Glad to see you got it done. Looking forward to fishing with you sometime


----------



## ntxandy

I'm just wondering what kind of paint you used on the inside of your boat. Your rig is looking great btw. Really like the storage up front. Hopefully mine will turn out that well.


----------



## RStewart

ntxandy said:


> I'm just wondering what kind of paint you used on the inside of your boat. Your rig is looking great btw. Really like the storage up front. Hopefully mine will turn out that well.


thanks. i used walmart brand spray paint. it will get redone eventually with better paint. so far it is holding up ok though.


----------



## wilderxj

looks great! I'd like to do the same type of bow platform you did


----------



## RStewart

again no pics yet, but today i started building the rear deck. only got to work for a couple hrs though. pond was calling my name.


----------



## RStewart

here is the rear deck in raw form. have another storage hacht to cut out and then carpet.


----------



## RStewart

Well it has been a while since I have done anything to my boat except use it. I finally got around to taking some updated pics of it. The rear deck is complete and I added a foot controled tm and my cheap(free) fishfinder. Money and time prevented me from finishing the paint job and rebuilding the trailer. Hopefully I will be able to do those things in the near future.


----------



## RStewart

Had a litte free time today so I piddled around in the garage a bit. My boat already had a bilge pump in it but the hose just hung over the side. So today i mounted it thru the hull. Also,correct me if I'm wrong, I read that if a boat wont get on plane then top speed is only gonna be about 5 mph. So I mounted my old tm on the transom and will probably have an electric boat cause the 9.9 wont get it on plane. Plus my wife doesnt care to run either motor, so this will keep us from having to swap places all the time.


----------



## dsmith27

what kind of screws did you use like for the floorin to screw through the aluminum seat into the 2x4, also what length?thanks!


----------



## RStewart

2" deck screws.


----------



## Decatur

I have a question. I noticed in the first picture that the front legs of your support structure appear to be right against the floor of the boat instead of on a rib. Any concern with getting bulges in the hull from weight at those points? If everyone thinks it's ok, it will ease the planning for my boat. TIA


----------



## CountryRoad

looks great! I really like that two tone paint job


----------



## RStewart

Decatur said:


> I have a question. I noticed in the first picture that the front legs of your support structure appear to be right against the floor of the boat instead of on a rib. Any concern with getting bulges in the hull from weight at those points? If everyone thinks it's ok, it will ease the planning for my boat. TIA



Honestly. I never thought of that but I haven't noticed any bulging. I will take a good look but I don't think there will be an issue.


----------



## RStewart

CountryRoad said:


> looks great! I really like that two tone paint job



Thanks. I plan on putting in rod storage along each side sometime this year& redo the rear deck. I also want to build a livewell out of the rear bench. The paint job isn't finished yet. I planned on painting the whole boat blue with a gray stripe down the sides. Thanks again. My wife & I have really enjoyed using it.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman

stew6371 said:


> CountryRoad said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks great! I really like that two tone paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I plan on putting in rod storage along each side sometime this year& redo the rear deck. I also want to build a livewell out of the rear bench. The paint job isn't finished yet. I planned on painting the whole boat blue with a gray stripe down the sides. Thanks again. My wife & I have really enjoyed using it.
Click to expand...


Did you ever figure out what was wrong with the 9.9hp?


----------



## JasonLester

If the 9.9 doesn't get you up on a plane try a hydrofoil. It makes a big difference...not sure what speed it would get but I am sure even without getting up its gonna be faster than the trolling motor. But if the trolling motor gets you going and your happy ...then who cares how fast you go.


----------



## RStewart

Sorry guys. I haven't been on much lately & I don't think to check this thread. I think the only thing keeping the 9.9 from performing great is the fact that it is a long shaft engine on a short transom.

I have thought about a hydrofoil but haven't tried it. The boat runs 13 mph with 2 people in it with the 9.9. Never checked it with the 2 trolling motors, but it isn't that fast. I'm going to make it all electric for now for the club I'm starting.


----------



## Fish Fighter

Your boat is looking good. I see you put a pedestal seat on the back deck, your wife must have decided that she likes being higher up.


----------



## RStewart

Thanks Fish Fighter. It didn't take her long to realize it's not that high.


----------



## RStewart

Well it's time to redo the little boat. It's sat for the past year or so because I bought a glass boat to fish from. I recently sold the glass boat & I'm going back to using the little tin boat. 

I'm starting with the trailer. It's a tilt trailer that a previous owner had modified some & it wasn't in the best shape when I got it. I plan to use the long tongue & build a new back section for the trailer. I got a good deal on some 16 gauge 2x3 rectangle steel tubing, so that's what I'll be using for the trailer. 

Here's a few pics of the teardown of the old trailer.


----------



## akboats

Nice boat cant wait to get me one and do some mods to.


----------



## RStewart

akboats said:


> Nice boat cant wait to get me one and do some mods to.



Thanks. It served us well for 5 years or so. I'm in the process of completing redoing it.


----------

